# NEW <5mw Greenie under $40.00 ?!?!?!?



## SenKat (May 13, 2007)

It is called, "THE CORE" and is being sold by a Wicked Lasers affiliate based out of New york !  LINK It boasts of all the quality of Wicked, and shipped for $5.00 inside the U.S. !!! Okay - someone needs to get one, and post a review ASAP ! I think if this is a good quality laser, then Wicked could very well run Leadlight out of the running for inexpensive quality in the <5mw green market ! Stay tuned.....

Thos of you that know me well, know that I am neither for, nor against Wicked - they fill a niche' as do some other major names - but this is truly, spectacular news IMO.


----------



## Daedal (May 13, 2007)

Nice! It seems to be somewhat similar to the Leadlight in form and size. Fromt he pictures/3D model, I can also guess that it opens the same way, by having to pry off the tiny top.I would be very interested in a review as well.

Note the group price drops it to $30 for 100+!! AMAZING!

--DDL


----------



## Ashton (May 13, 2007)

It sounds too goof to be true, and we all know what that means...

I find it odd that this is suposedly a WL product, but their homepage says nothign about it. if I were the one ordering, I would contact Wicked directly and ask them if it's legit... I could easily put up a page claiming I sold lasers @ $5 for 1kw! and I coudl just as easily claim they were made by WL, DL, LO, or anyone else I wanted to. IF it's legit, it sounds good, though DX has them beat to dust with their prices... quality vs power vs $$$


----------



## Daedal (May 13, 2007)

Very good point... I searched the WL site, and found nothing. 

--DDL


----------



## ooopretty (May 13, 2007)

Read Steves Blog, its in there and it is LEGIT WOOT!

Link: http://lasercommunity.com/weblog_entry.php?e=4


----------



## jellyfish414 (May 13, 2007)

I wonder if they are very moddable. If not any more so than the regular Leadlight, I don't see what's so exciting about this, as luckyduck.com has been selling for this same price for a few months now.


----------



## picrthis (May 13, 2007)

SenKat said:


> It is called, "THE CORE" and is being sold by a Wicked Lasers affiliate based out of New york !  LINK It boasts of all the quality of Wicked, and shipped for $5.00 inside the U.S. !!! Okay - someone needs to get one, and post a review ASAP ! I think if this is a good quality laser, then Wicked could very well run Leadlight out of the running for inexpensive quality in the <5mw green market ! Stay tuned.....
> 
> Thos of you that know me well, know that I am neither for, nor against Wicked - they fill a niche' as do some other major names - but this is truly, spectacular news IMO.


Leadlights I think are the defacto standard in 5mw 532nm for high quality Lasers so we'll have to see how these really do.

However I'm game, I just went ahead and placed an order; let's see what happens. Hey my order number was a single digit number, must be a really new company; the credit card was processed through The Royal Bank of Scotland.


----------



## Aseras (May 13, 2007)

pseudo said he orderd 4 so I'm sure we'll hear all about it from a reputable source.


----------



## SenKat (May 13, 2007)

I am remaining hopeful that it will not be a disapointment ! It would be nice to have an alternative to all the "imposter" Leadights out there ! And, maybe I will have to get one, as the only 5mw one I have is shaped like a nose hair clipper ! :lolsign:


----------



## jellyfish414 (May 13, 2007)

SenKat said:


> I am remaining hopeful that it will not be a disapointment ! It would be nice to have an alternative to all the "imposter" Leadights out there ! And, maybe I will have to get one, as the only 5mw one I have is shaped like a nose hair clipper ! :lolsign:



Does anyone have a list of "real" vs "imposter" Leadlights out there? Who should we be avoiding purchase from? I've not heard.


----------



## SenKat (May 13, 2007)

I do not have a list - I have seen a thread on here at one time outining a few places to steer clear of, but I cannot recall the header for the thread, sorry


----------



## Apex007 (May 13, 2007)

jellyfish414 said:


> Does anyone have a list of "real" vs "imposter" Leadlights out there? Who should we be avoiding purchase from? I've not heard.



I really like the simple case design w/o the clip. For under $40 it would make a great everyday-carry laser. That is, if you're like me and feel the need to always have at least one laser in your pocket


----------



## SenKat (May 13, 2007)

OH yeah ! I carry a little greenie in a Dragon case all the time ! My wife thinks I am nutty - but hey...I gotta give her something to think about, right ? :laughing:


----------



## picrthis (May 13, 2007)

Aseras said:


> pseudo said he orderd 4 so I'm sure we'll hear all about it from a reputable source.


Well thank goodness a reputable source ordered some too


----------



## picrthis (May 13, 2007)

ooopretty said:


> Read Steves Blog, its in there and it is LEGIT WOOT!
> 
> Link: http://lasercommunity.com/weblog_entry.php?e=4


Read that, it's interesting how he knocks Leadlight and yet there is plenty of non-QA'd lasers coming out of WL and lots of RMA's just to get one new-out-of-the-box that works correctly. Just do some reading on lasercommunity and some other forums and you'll see lots of post about brand new WL's being RMA'd sometimes even more than once, before WL gets it right.

The jury is still out on the WL Core, so I wouldn't blow my horn too loud if I was him, even their $1,700.00 Spyder has given people problems and had to be RMA'd. You would think with that much money at stake WL would actually QA each one before they go out the door, instead it appears the customer does that for them.

Granted IF/when you get a good WL that is right, they are reported to be very good; read the forums, problem is getting that good one. For the money WL charges they ought to be ashamed of themseleves.

As for the first high quality $40.00 green laser, I believe that goes to Leadlight; actually I've paid a little less than that from very reputable dealers for a Geniune Leadlight that is high quality.

Lets see if WL's can make the #2 spot and then try and catch-up with Leadlight; jury's still out on that for the 5mw Greens, as we don't know yet how the quality is really going to be and how many RMA's it might take.

I thought about buying a WL several times, but the 200% - 400% markup they charge for a Chinese Laser and all the QA & RMA issues, I'm not willing to be put through all of that. :candle:


----------



## Ashton (May 14, 2007)

I'd just loike to point out that WL AFAIK has had no problems with their Pulsar series except a few minto switch issues. I'm very happy with mine. Though I must say the prices are somewhat high, to put it nicely...

@senkat: I carry my Pulsar at all times. I used to carry my atec too, but still no batteries (damned college bills.. I *could* be putting all that tuition money on something important... liek a laser (lol j/k))


----------



## SenKat (May 14, 2007)

No way - you keep your tuition money going right where it is going right now ! Geesh !!!! Kids today, I mean really ! Heh - I am a little jealous - I made a pulsar that I think outperforms its' original "host" very well - but I could not get the body down to the size to fit in the Dragon case that Wicked sells, so it is sitting here, looking at me daily, reminding me why you shoud plan well the first time, to avoid re-working something later.


----------



## Jason1 (May 14, 2007)

Well if the "core" is bang on the money for 5mw fully IR filtered for $40 delivered , then you have to say this is a stroke of genius by them.

Executive casing and new hard plastic shipping case? at this point it really does appear too good to be true.

I cannot wait to see the first review. The Gauntlet has well and truly been thrown down.

Jason


----------



## RadarGreg (May 14, 2007)

Ok, I decided this is a good buy and purchased one. I'll have to see how it turns out. I don't really like AAA powered lasers, but the price is pretty good. Thanks for the link!


----------



## picrthis (May 17, 2007)

Has anybody actually recieved one of these yet? I ordered mine on Sunday and also placed an order for something else with another company out of CA. The CA order arrived yesterday, nothing for this order yet, other than the reciept they sent me for what I ordered, which by they way they overcharged me and haven't answered me about that issue yet. They are 2000 miles closer to me than the company in CA, yet nothing; not even a tracking number they say you'll get when it ships. Are we sure they actually have those in-stock in NY as reported, OR are they actually being dropped shipped from good olde China? Or better yet collect the $$, get the product shipped to NY and from there back out to the customers....anybody really know?


----------



## SenKat (May 17, 2007)

Last news update I saw on Laser Community was that they will ship out this Friday. The "neat" little boxes they come in were not in stock, and that is what delayed the shipment. Rather than have them do two shipments per order, I guess they opted for this instead.


----------



## mrorange (May 18, 2007)

Grrr... I ordered one last Sunday night/Monday morning after reading this thread, my order number is less than "20". According to their FAQ on their website, orders ship out the same day they are received...my order still shows "pending". I know my credit card has already been charged; which is a pet peeve of mine. If you don't have it in stock, first, reflect that fact on your website (call it a pre-order if you have to), but by no means charge my credit card for merchandise you don't even have or aren't ready to ship. I'm probably being overly harsh, but..... Just ship the lasers in a cardboard box if you have to and send the pretty box later. Sigh...


----------



## picrthis (May 18, 2007)

mrorange said:


> Grrr... I ordered one last Sunday night/Monday morning after reading this thread, my order number is less than "20". According to their FAQ on their website, orders ship out the same day they are received...my order still shows "pending". I know my credit card has already been charged; which is a pet peeve of mine. If you don't have it in stock, first, reflect that fact on your website (call it a pre-order if you have to), but by no means charge my credit card for merchandise you don't even have or aren't ready to ship. I'm probably being overly harsh, but..... Just ship the lasers in a cardboard box if you have to and send the pretty box later. Sigh...


I agree with you, your not being overly harsh; in-fact it is against the FTC & credit card regulations to charge a credit card for something you know is not in-stock. I have a single digit order number and they double charged me for shipping and haven't even answered any of my emails. I checked my credit card statement online with the bank and yes they did charge my card for items they don't even have, including the overage. I think the "story" about them not having the plastic boxes, is just that, a cover story; seems to me it is just good olde WL "customer service". 

It was said they don't want to make 2 shipments for each order, so we are to believe they shipped the lasers from China w/o the plastic box, then they are making another shipment to NY for the boxes; makes no sense to do that. Because for the same reason they won't send out the lasers to us, would be the same reason why they won't do that to themselves. ie; they have product they won't sell w/o boxes, so what would be the point in rushing lasers from China to NY, sitting on them, and then yet another shipment to NY for the boxes; noop I don't believe it. What I do believe is ALL of it is still in China and probably will be arriving in NY soon, Lasers & boxes ready to go. It's cheaper for them to have someone in China put it all together as a unit, then to pay someone to do that in the states; check the labor rates in China vs USA lately? :naughty:

As soon as they get them from China, they'll send them out I'm sure. It reminds me of toolbarn, they take your order, THEN they order the product and after they get it, they ship it out to you. The only difference is toolbarn sends you an email telling you it's on order, and their website reflects that too; also they don't charge your credit card until they actualy ship the product out, just like they are suppose to do; apparantly they are just a store-front and don't stock. Seems like the WL NY site is pretty much the same, except they get the $$$ First, then order the product, and Lastly they'll send it to you. If you ask me they are not starting this out on the right foot; can't wait to see what kind of quality we get.


----------



## SenKat (May 18, 2007)

Agreed - shoddy business practices CAN be overwritten in our memories by a great product - but I am order number 22 - so I am in the same boat as you - stuck without my money, and the laser.


----------



## picrthis (May 18, 2007)

Hey guys jump over to here and read this, this guy got his Core Laser already and he said his number was 21, jerks! I ordered last Sunday and got a single digit number and my order online still says "Pending" although the bank says they got the money.

http://www.lasercommunity.com/got-my-core-laser-t13428.html

Also and I think this is a BIG one, you know that nice case that supposely held-up the shipment of our Lasers? Guess what? WL's ripped us off, the come in a cheap cardboard based box.........dam them!


----------



## SenKat (May 18, 2007)

Uhm - I was order number 22 - I got mine today, too...same, poopy cardboard box. Measures out ar 6.98mw, though ! :naughty:


----------



## picrthis (May 20, 2007)

*Re: NEW <5mw Greenie under $40.00 "The CLONE"*

I think they ought to rename it to "The CLONE", because that's all it really is, they even tried to hide the led on the board, which would typically be shown when the unit is powered on with lasers that have APC, and "The CLONE" does. With all the hop-la they said about this laser & the crap about LL, we know what really is inside of "The CLONE" aka "core", all WL did was to screenprint their name on the casing and not have a pocket-clip. 

Take a look at this thread and you'll see in real inside of the laser, look fimiliar?
http://www.lasercommunity.com/got-my-core-laser-t13428-45.html?sid=511baec5940851d5d10b86fcb5d0e811

and what about their advertising, try this thread; :laughing:
http://www.laserpointerforums.com/forums/YaBB.pl?num=1179029409/15


----------



## SenKat (May 20, 2007)

Well, one person on LC really hit the nail on the head with this one ! I said, why not drill a small hole in the case, and use a small translucent piece of something to move the LED light to the top of the case - but they took it one step further, and said drill the hole in the laser aperature warning sticker - on the termination point for hte beam, and have the green glow come out there - now THAT would be interesting !


----------



## Kenom (May 20, 2007)

LOL the "clone" love it.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 20, 2007)

Ok, I just ordered one...for CPF sakes of course.


----------



## lukestephens777 (May 20, 2007)

It's now $34.99

Buy more than a hundred price drops to $25!
Unbelievable!

I'm new to lasers
Think it's worth it?


----------



## SenKat (May 20, 2007)

It is a solid little laser - I did not dismantle the one I bought, since it was for someone else, and I do not think they would have appreciated it that much ! If you are in the market for a 5mw greenie, this would be a good choice, I think - you MAY want to compare the price with teh 5mw greenie on Deal Extreme, though...


----------



## lukestephens777 (May 20, 2007)

Is it better quality than the deal extreme one though?

Also Senkat are there any other 10mw decent quality lasers in this price bracket?
Cheers


----------



## lukestephens777 (May 20, 2007)

Does this laser have an IR filter?


----------



## SenKat (May 20, 2007)

The Core that I tested, came in at 6.97mw....so, above 5, but below 10. The main thing when making up your mind for a laser purchase is this question - what do I want to do with it ? After you have that one figured out - try this one - How much can I afford to spend ?

The DX lasers are decent "basic" lasers. The Core's insides look EXACTLY like a Leadlight 110. That means APC, and pretty much non-modable. Unless you poke a hole in the case, so you can see the pretty green LED they hid by making a solid case over it. Don't buy this laser expressly for the reason it has Wicked's branding on it - that does not make it any higher quality than any other laser - as a matter of fact, in my opinion - judging from how many RMA posts I see on Laser Community all the time, I would think it means the opposite ! If you take a Leadlight 100's innards, and wrap the name "SanKatser" around it - it will not perform any better than a leadlight would....errr...maybe if it is MY NAME it would - but not really ! This is a run of the mil, 5mw laser....if you buy lots, then it will drop in price - same as elsewhere - so....I forgot the original question now, in all my attempts at being witty....let's see...oh, yes - For a decent 10mw laser - look at DX - they really sell the New Wish lasers at a remarkable price.


----------



## SenKat (May 20, 2007)

Yes - it has an IR filter - as do the DX ones, up to 200mw. The QUALITY of the filter suffers quite a bit from 100mw and up, though. (referring to DX lasers - not Wicked)


----------



## b0bcat (May 22, 2007)

how does this compare to the atlasnova 'astrononomy grade' laser? i was going to buy that but $99 seems a bit much....this one is more in my price range. ive only ever used a cheap 5mw green one from ebay and want something better and more reliable to use for starpointing.


----------



## Daedal (May 22, 2007)

b0bcat said:


> how does this compare to the atlasnova 'astrononomy grade' laser? i was going to buy that but $99 seems a bit much....this one is more in my price range. ive only ever used a cheap 5mw green one from ebay and want something better and more reliable to use for starpointing.


 
Atlas-Nova is the best for a beginner IMO. I have had it for over a year now, and it never fails to impress, doesn't use too many batteries, and is solid in construction. I have it in my pocket all the time, and it never complained.

GL;
DDL


----------



## SenKat (May 22, 2007)

Atlasnova has a great rep for their solid pointers, but then again, so does Leadlight - and that is what this pointer is basesd on. You can slap any name you want onto a leadlight, but in the end, it is still a leadlight to me !


----------



## RadarGreg (May 22, 2007)

My order number is 18, placed on the 14th of May, and was supposed to have been shipped USPS Priority mail on the 16th. Since some of you have been receiving yours, I'll chock up the slow delivery to the postal system instead of a dishonest company. My order also shows as "pending" but the lady I called at the company said it should have changed when either UPS picks up, or it goes to the post office. I'll give them a few more days more before bugging them again.


----------



## abeland1 (May 22, 2007)

SenKat said:


> Atlasnova has a great rep for their solid pointers, but then again, so does Leadlight - and that is what this pointer is basesd on. You can slap any name you want onto a leadlight, but in the end, it is still a leadlight to me !


These are not made by Leadlight. Leadlight tells me they are not and I very much doubt that they would lie to me. If a CPF member would like to purchase an Atlasnova 5 to 10 mW for $40, just give me a call. You will get a solid pointer. Just please do not compare it to our "Astronomy Grade"


----------



## picrthis (Jun 1, 2007)

RadarGreg said:


> My order number is 18, placed on the 14th of May, and was supposed to have been shipped USPS Priority mail on the 16th. Since some of you have been receiving yours, I'll chock up the slow delivery to the postal system instead of a dishonest company. My order also shows as "pending" but the lady I called at the company said it should have changed when either UPS picks up, or it goes to the post office. I'll give them a few more days more before bugging them again.


Yea that stinks, I was order # 9 placed on May13th, 3 weeks ago, they keep blaming the post office, but won't give me a tracking number, they just keep saying "it will arrive someday" & "I can assure you we sent it out on the 16th of may, the post office is the delay" repeatedly asked for tracking number and was told still waiting for the post office to give the number to WL. Last week they tell me not to worry it has a 7 day delivery guarantee, both through email & chat transcript I have that assurance guarantee from them. So a couple of days ago, I said "OK" so give me my guarantee time is up. Took 3 days for them to email me back this time, I guess they didn't know what to say :devil: Now they said NO guarantee because we don't use tracking numbers on core lasers. I replied back Oh YES you do I have pictures of the packages to other forum members, NO reply. I'm DONE with Wicked Lasers and will, NEVER EVER order ANYTHING or recommend them to ANYONE; I'm over them, it's REFUND time! 

Update: Finally recieved email from the local NY Office, after I sent email telling them to Cancel the order. NY Office checked the records and found that my Lasers did *NOT* *ship out*, somehow the *order got missed*, and Yes they do use a tracking number. Seems all the replies I got where from China and they were clueless about what the local office is doing. They should have forwarded my email off to the local office instead of just blaming it on the poor old post office and lying about the tracking numbers.
For my 3 weeks of troubles & lies from WL, I was offered 1 dragon case for my 2 Lasers I had on order. I told them it was too little too late and the order is still canceled. :shakehead


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 4, 2007)

Just letting you know that I received mine at 3:12pm PDT today.
Power output measures 4.515mW, and current consumption measures 186.3mA.
The unit is very well filtered for the 808nm NIR laser line.


----------



## Hemlock Mike (Jun 4, 2007)

4.5 mW at 186 mA ain't too bad. Might be able to be "tweeked" a bit but watch the power vs mA readings. Go too far and you might toast the MCA.

Mike


----------



## RadarGreg (Jun 5, 2007)

The CPF outage slowed down my responses, but I did receive my laser and am happy with it. I can't measure the output of it, but the beam is clear and clean with no dust artifacts. I think the offer from Atlasnova is great. A 10mW laser for $40 from a CPF member; you can't beat that!


----------



## barkingmad (Jun 5, 2007)

So which exactly are these $40 lasers (from a CPF member)?


----------



## RadarGreg (Jun 5, 2007)

barkingmad said:


> So which exactly are these $40 lasers (from a CPF member)?



See the post from Abeland above. Atlasnova has a strong following here and Abe has always been very forthcoming about his products, as well as a wealth of laser info.


----------



## barkingmad (Jun 5, 2007)

How much are the 'CPF offer' $40 lasers normally?

How much better (and why) are the astronomy grade lasers?


----------



## yaesumofo (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: NEW <5mw Green under $40.00 ?!?!?!?*

Hey guys those of you who have ordered and received your lasers from this web site I was wondering how long it took to get to you.
I was told that mine was shipped on may 30 via priority mail and I still have not received it.
P Mail is really quick and reliable.
I wonder if they really shipped my units.
Yaesumofo


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: NEW <5mw Green under $40.00 ?!?!?!?*

I ordered mine on 05-20-07, and received it on the afternoon of 06-04-07.


----------



## yaesumofo (Jun 19, 2007)

I am pretty upset with the people selling these core lasers.
I ordered 2 of them one was for a buddy for his birthday.
Well here it is almost 3 weeks later and still nothing.
I wouldn't be so pissed except for the fact that when I asked them when it had/would ship I was told that it HAD shipped on the 31st of May.
I have asked where my order is a few times and I was told that there was a delay in shipping by the shipper.
I do not have a firm ship date. I do not know when I will receive my lasers.
This is not what I would call good customer service. The People who answer the phone (an 1800 number answered in China) are of no help.
So I wait.
I will report here when I receive my order.
Yaesumofo


----------



## picrthis (Jun 19, 2007)

yaesumofo said:


> I am pretty upset with the people selling these core lasers.
> I ordered 2 of them one was for a buddy for his birthday.
> Well here it is almost 3 weeks later and still nothing.
> I wouldn't be so pissed except for the fact that when I asked them when it had/would ship I was told that it HAD shipped on the 31st of May.
> ...


Wow I'm not alone like somebody else would have you believe, of course I knew I wasn't. :naughty:
I had the same problems you are going through now, CANCEL your order; that will get their attention it seems, but they won't refund your money, once they take it, they will try & keep it; you'll have to get your bank involved to resolve it. Order from AtlasNova instead, and they WILL deliver as promised......read this thread for what I went through;
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/166508&page=2


----------



## SeBsZ (Jun 19, 2007)

Hmm. <5mW for $40? How these compare to the DX 30mW lasers selling for ~$27?


----------



## wischi (Jun 21, 2007)

Does the DX 30mW also have APC like the CORE ?

wischi


----------



## barkingmad (Jun 21, 2007)

barkingmad said:


> How much are the 'CPF offer' $40 lasers normally?
> 
> How much better (and why) are the astronomy grade lasers?


 
Bump...


----------



## yaesumofo (Jun 23, 2007)

I made a lot of noise. In fact I have been making noise for weeks.
I received an e-mail the other day saying that they were sorry about the delay. they had a give away (some time ago) and also sold a bunch of lasers. So I assume that when the accepted my order that they were actually out of stock. First they told me that had been a delay at the shipper. I called the 1800 # and talked with a guy in China.
He was not much help.
I used the chat to find out the status.
Anyway I bugged them every few days. They asked me if I wanted to cancel my order. I said no I just wanted the lasers..I ordered 2 one is a birthday gift for a buddy.
Anyway I suggested the include an extra (third) laser as a bonus for my patience. I never did receive a response to that enquiry.
The e-mail I received the other day stated that THE WOULD BE SENDING THREE LASERS.
If they ever arrive and I do receive three units I will be suppressed.
I will post here the final if ever results.
Yaesumofo


----------



## yaesumofo (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey guys I just wanted to report that I received the lasers that I orderd.
Core included a third laser as promised.

The lasers seem pretty good they are not the worlds brightest but they are certainly good enough for a gift.
It took a long time but they did come through and The included a third laser free. Cool eh?
Yaesumofo


----------



## picrthis (Jun 27, 2007)

yaesumofo said:


> Hey guys I just wanted to report that I received the lasers that I orderd.
> Core included a third laser as promised.
> 
> The lasers seem pretty good they are not the worlds brightest but they are certainly good enough for a gift.
> ...


Congrats, I still can't get my money back from them, for non-shipment; which they finally admitted to.....turned this mess over to my bank to handle.
Again, congrats I'm glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Cdawg (Jun 29, 2007)

now the big question

which would you consider better, the leadlight 105 or the wiked lasers Core.

also. has anyone or can you do the same pot mod like on the leadlight


----------



## picrthis (Jun 29, 2007)

Cdawg said:


> now the big question
> 
> which would you consider better, the leadlight 105 or the wiked lasers Core.
> 
> also. has anyone or can you do the same pot mod like on the leadlight


I'd get the LeadLight 105 from AtlasNova, take a look around there are cut-out pictures of both Lasers on the forums, you'll notice the LeadLight has better crystals.


----------



## Cdawg (Jun 29, 2007)

im thinkinig once i get some money ill get a core just for the novelty.

leadligh is pretty strong. i accidently droppen it from about 5 feet onto concrete. it put a nice dent in the top by the laser but did nt effect its preformance


----------



## yaesumofo (Jun 30, 2007)

I bought 2 of them and got three. All of them had the exact same beam to my eye. I was surprised at the consistency.
They are quite good out to about 600-700 meters.
One of them I two to buddys and they are very impressed.

Overall I would say that despite the shipping delay I am happy with the one laser I kept. Personally I don't need a more powerful laser.
Where in the heck can I use the extra power? I live very close to LAX and they don't like laser light flying through the air around here.
I certainly don't need more power for indoor use.
When on a movie set at work the 5mW is plenty of power to shine at the large buildings in downtown LA.
So I say that the 5mW rated power of these are plenty for goofing around.
I will never pop a balloon with a green laser.

If the laser gives me any trouble I will post about it here.
The CORE lasers have a one year warranty BTW not too bad
for a $40 laser.
yaesumofo


Cdawg said:


> now the big question
> 
> which would you consider better, the leadlight 105 or the wiked lasers Core.
> 
> also. has anyone or can you do the same pot mod like on the leadlight


----------

